# driving in portugal



## vany02 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello everyone
I'm setting off looking for sun early Jan. Never plan much, usually follow weather. Some gloomy soul has warned me that Portugal has become a bad place in which to drive; unexpected and difficult to avoid tolls on dual carriageways, general exploitation of tourists.
Gloomy was not more specific, but I always found Portugal straight forward, is there any basis for this warning?


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes the tolls are a pain. If you come down through Spain then cross into Portugal ignore the toll station and get off the motorway at Monte Gordo and from there use the old roads to get about you will be fine. We are here at the moment.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I entered Portugal at Badajoz and never saw a toll. There are not so many toll roads. Plan ahead that if you do need to use a toll road, you know how to deal with them. Something to do with getting your credit/debit card registered with your number plate which is automatically read when passing onto a toll road; the toll being debited automatically from your card.
The roads are very quiet in Portugal except around the Algarve.
Alan


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Just do what the Portuguese do - avoid all toll roads! You'll see far more anyway on ordinary roads, and they are mostly uncrowded except around Lisbon, Porto and some parts of the Algarve.

Portugal is a lovely country, and the people are so relaxed and friendly - and not at all gloomy.


----------

